# Appreciating values - which insurer?



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi all

currently insured with Adrian Flux, they have my vehicle vale at £11,500 currently. Obviously as the car becomes more valuable - does anyone use a specific Insurer which allows you to value the car at current market rates?

just a bit cautious if someone were to write it off whilst i sell it, i don't want to be left feeling under valued!

** just had call back on this, for £70 extra on my premium Adrian Flux will guarantee the car to £20,000 with form filled and photos


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

I was just about to say that my car is insured on an agreed value with Adrian Flux.


----------

